# Unofficial Competition: Houston Spring 2009



## Rubikgenius (Mar 17, 2009)

Houston Spring 2009 Rubik's cube competition!


Venue: T.B.A

Date: June 13,2009

Fees: $5 (total)

Send an email to [email protected] 

· Name

· Age

· Events you would like to participate in ( Events are 3x3 Speedsolve, 4x4 speedsolve, 5x5 speedsolve, 3x3 Blindfold solving, 3x3 One-handed, and 2x2 speedsolve)

· Your WCA id (if you have one)

· Are you willing to help judge in the competition? Yes or No

So yeah register now so the Houston Cubing Association has an idea of how many people are coming.


----------



## IamWEB (Mar 17, 2009)

O_O!

I AM GOING! maybe...

Personal Matters meant I couldn't go to the Austin Spring, which would have been my first comp... but this... !!!

Wait a second, Ill be in Michigan then... NOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Bryan (Mar 17, 2009)

Why are you collecting ages instead of birthdates? Also, why is the venue TBA, but the date is firm?


----------



## Rubikgenius (Mar 18, 2009)

Bryan,

The date is firm because that is the Saturday the comp is going to be on. The venue is TBA because I need to look at the number of people who register and get a venue based on that.


----------



## IamWEB (Mar 18, 2009)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but if you don't have a venue than it's still possible to change the date accordingly, no?

Although I might be able to make it there still, about a week after I start summer break...


----------



## Bob (Mar 18, 2009)

Rubikgenius said:


> Houston Spring 2009 Rubik's cube competition!
> 
> This will be a WCA competition



Who approved this?


----------



## Tyson (Mar 18, 2009)

Bob said:


> Rubikgenius said:
> 
> 
> > Houston Spring 2009 Rubik's cube competition!
> ...



I would recommend to the moderators that they should shut down threads that advertise fraudulent WCA competition. Threads like these can confuse the public about what is an official competition, and what is not an official competition. Anyone can simply post on this forum and say they're running an official WCA event. But only events listed on the WCA list of competitions are recognized by the WCA.

I know nothing about this event, and the current organizational quality of this event makes it very unlikely I would approve anything by this organizer.

*edit*

Thank you to the moderators for fixing the first post. But I still think the fraudulent nature of the post in its original form warrants that this thread either be closed, or moved to another category.


----------



## IamWEB (Mar 18, 2009)

If it's not official...

-I probably can't go, because it takes 4-5 hours and I'm only going that far for official comps. No offense, I just can't go to unofficial ones unless they're closer by.

-WCA IDs aren't a registration requirement...


----------



## Rubikgenius (Mar 18, 2009)

Guys, no no don't take this the wrong way. It isn't official yet. but it will be soon. Sapan said he was going to come and delegate the competition.

So yeah the reason I started this thread was to get people to register, and with at least 12 people and a venue, this could become an offiicial competition.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Mar 18, 2009)

Rubikgenius said:


> Guys, no no don't take this the wrong way. It isn't official yet. but it will be soon. Sapan said he was going to come and delegate the competition.
> 
> So yeah the reason I started this thread was to get people to register, and with at least 12 people and a venue, this could become an offiicial competition.



(this part edited out because I'm an idiot), and only Tyson has the power to approve this competition, and if you read what he wrote, he has no plans to.


----------



## Rubikgenius (Mar 18, 2009)

His name is Sapan Upadhyay. I asked Ron already, and he said yes.


----------



## Bob (Mar 18, 2009)

Ethan Rosen said:


> Unfortunately there is no delegate named Sapan



Wrong. Who delegated Austin Spring 2009?


----------



## Rubikgenius (Mar 18, 2009)

Sapan Upadhyay did


----------



## Bob (Mar 18, 2009)

Rubikgenius said:


> Sapan Upadhyay did



That was rhetorical.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Mar 18, 2009)

Thats odd, he isn't on the delegate list...


----------



## Rubikgenius (Mar 18, 2009)

Sorry 


Yeah he isn't on the list. I find that weird as well.


----------



## Bob (Mar 18, 2009)

Rubikgenius said:


> Sorry
> 
> 
> Yeah he isn't on the list. I find that weird as well.



There are quite a few USA delegates missing from that list.


----------



## Rubikgenius (Mar 18, 2009)

Anyway I don't get why Tyson won't approve the competition. Is it because I don't have a venue or because I don't have enough people registered?


----------



## Bob (Mar 18, 2009)

Rubikgenius said:


> Anyway I don't get why Tyson won't approve the competition. Is it because I don't have a venue or because I don't have enough people registered?



Or because the organizer is 14 with little competition experience?


----------



## Rubikgenius (Mar 18, 2009)

What? How did you know I am 14? I have been to 2 Official competitions. So I think i have enough experience. Plus, Sapan can help me out and stuff

Are you saying that young people shouldn't organize competitions?


----------



## Bob (Mar 18, 2009)

Rubikgenius said:


> What? How did you know I am 14? I have been to 2 Official competitions. So I think i have enough experience. Plus, Sapan can help me out and stuff


I know everything.



Rubikgenius said:


> Are you saying that young people shouldn't organize competitions?


No, I'm _suggesting_ young *inexperienced* people shouldn't organize competitions.


----------



## blade740 (Mar 18, 2009)

Not having a venue is a big deal. They don't want to approve a competiton that may not even take place. What will you do if you can't find a venue? What if someone books a flight to attend and you have to change the date? These are very important things.

There's no reason a 14-year-old can't run a competition. A competent 10 year old could run one if he tried. No offense, but you don't seem competent.


----------



## pjk (Mar 18, 2009)

Getting a venue is the hardest part in my opinion. I don't see how you can announce a competition (even unofficial) if you don't have a venue. You most likely need to get a venue several months in advance to make sure you have it reserved.


----------



## Rubikgenius (Mar 18, 2009)

blade740,

You are right about the venue being a big deal , that's why I put TBA, instead of putting a random location and then changing it. I just need 12 people to register and then I will get a venue. I think I am competent because I have already run an unofficial competition singlehandedly, so I know the mechanics of running a competition.

P.S. I am working to get a venue.

For example take a look at Brasília Open 2009, it is an official competition without a venue that is announced on the WCA website. They shouldn't do that.


----------



## Bob (Mar 18, 2009)

Rubikgenius said:


> For example take a look at Brasília Open 2009, it is an official competition without a venue that is announced on the WCA website. They shouldn't do that.



But Pedro's the man.


----------



## Rubikgenius (Mar 18, 2009)

Are you saying that I am not trustworthy?


----------



## Bomber (Mar 18, 2009)

No, he's saying "Pedro's the man."

P.S SIGNATURE!


----------



## IamWEB (Mar 18, 2009)

Rubikgenius said:


> Are you saying that I am not trustworthy?



He's saying you're *inexperienced.*


----------



## Rubikgenius (Mar 18, 2009)

Yeah Yeah I see the signature. All I am trying to do is to get people to register.

I am *not * inexperienced

I have organized an unofficial competition, so does that count?


----------



## IamWEB (Mar 18, 2009)

Rubikgenius said:


> I just need 12 people to register and then I will get a venue.
> 
> 
> > You just need a venue and the you will maybe get 12 people to register.
> ...


----------



## Anthony (Mar 19, 2009)

Just take your time. I'll be there for sure if it's official, which it will most likely end up being if you organize everything properly. In all honesty, it seems like the biggest arguement in this thread is whether or not you're experienced, and really, two competitions is nothing when you compare it to Bob or Tyson with, I don't know, 30ish. But, just prove you can do this right, if you can find a venue, you'll definately get enough competitors. So just try not to **** off the people whose approval you need in order to make a competition official.


----------



## Rubikgenius (Mar 19, 2009)

That is an excellent idea. Thank you

Anthony,

so you and your brothers are going to come if it official?


----------



## Anthony (Mar 19, 2009)

Oh btw, I'd also like to compete in Pyraminx, Clock, and MultiBLD. Just to throw that out there... If we have other people who want to, as well as the time, then we should.


----------



## Rubikgenius (Mar 19, 2009)

Did you get my email?


----------



## Pedro (Mar 19, 2009)

Bob said:


> Rubikgenius said:
> 
> 
> > For example take a look at Brasília Open 2009, it is an official competition without a venue that is announced on the WCA website. They shouldn't do that.
> ...



LOL! No, Bob, you're the man

just to make this clear:

I'm not organizing the competition personally (I'll probably help with the logistics during the comp, though), since it's not in my town

We do have a "backup" venue. We're looking for a better/bigger one, and will most likely find it, but if everything else fails, we have a place


----------



## Rubikgenius (Mar 19, 2009)

I have a "backup venue" also. I am looking for a bigger place as well.


----------



## Anthony (Mar 19, 2009)

Rubikgenius said:


> Anthony,
> 
> so you and your brothers are going to come if it official?



Yeah, if it's official there's no way we could miss it. I'd probably bring a couple friends along with me. I wouldn't worry about who's gonna show up yet, at the last competition in Austin we had 40ish, so without a doubt we could easily get 12. Just get a venue.


----------



## Tyson (Mar 19, 2009)

Let me present two scenarios regarding the claim that Ron approved the competition.

1. If Ron did indeed approve of your competition, then it was a misunderstanding. Requests in the United States are passed to me. Requests in Europe are passed to him.

2. If Ron did not approve of the competition, then this organizer is even more of a liar than before.

In either case, flaunting the fact that Ron approved the competition again shows that the organizer is absolutely incompetent. I have absolutely no intention of approving this competition by this organizer. I have less intention of ever approving anything organized by this organizer. I will most likely never approve of a competition if this organizer is in any way associated with the organizational team. I would prefer that this organizer not even act in any official capacity, such as judging.

And by the way, I heard that your unofficial competition was a disaster.

So to future organizers in Texas, I would not ask for help from this organizer, or have this organizer in any way involved with the administration of your event. It will most likely not be approved.

I don't see my opinion on this matter changing unless there is an astronomical evolution in this organizer's maturity. I do not expect that to happen any sooner than 2032.


----------



## Bryan (Mar 19, 2009)

Cubegeek,

I think people still remember your fiasco from last year (http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3517) 

So when you say the venue is TBA, people assume it's because you don't have a venue yet. I'm guessing that when Pedro went to get the approval of the upcoming competition from Tyson and said the venue is TBA, I'm willing to bet that Pedro proactively told Tyson he had a backup venue secured and was looking for a larger one. Since Pedro knows what it takes for a competition, he can give Tyson all that information in advance.

Just because you've run an unofficial competition doesn't mean you have experience. There's a huge difference in running a competition with 5 people and a competition with 30 people. When you went to the Austin competitions, did you help with anything to see what the organizers have to do?

Also, if you're looking for interest, then state, "I'm looking to see who would be interested in a competition in Houston on June 13th." Or, maybe ask the Austin organizers if they could send out something to the people who came to the Austin competition.

Also, when you say you have a venue, is it secured? Or can someone else still rent it out from underneath you?


----------



## Tyson (Mar 19, 2009)

Bryan said:


> So when you say the venue is TBA, people assume it's because you don't have a venue yet. I'm guessing that when Pedro went to get the approval of the upcoming competition from Tyson and said the venue is TBA, I'm willing to bet that Pedro proactively told Tyson he had a backup venue secured and was looking for a larger one. Since Pedro knows what it takes for a competition, he can give Tyson all that information in advance.



Pedro, by the way, is the main point person of an entire continent. Like the country of Africa, but bigger.

Palin for President 2012!

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showpost.php?p=45611&postcount=55

Yeah, I don't feel bad at all about the attitude I'm taking against this situation. Clearly said organizer has not even given the slightest thought to anything.

Though I must say, there are only a few people who manage to stigmatize themselves for a lifetime. And congratulations, you're one of the few.


----------



## Bob (Mar 19, 2009)

VOTE FOR PEDRO!


----------



## Bryan (Mar 19, 2009)

Tyson said:


> Like the country of Africa, but bigger.
> 
> Palin for President 2012!



Good thing we chose the guy who thought there was 57 states!


----------



## Tyson (Mar 19, 2009)

_me: did you see bryan logan updated?
and showed what happened about a year ago?
it's exactly the same

Dan: oh, i missed that
wait, is this the aditya kid?_

Yeah, really. Congratulations. Everyone will associate you with this fiasco and deservedly so.

I would probably recommend some competent Houston cubers get together and form a group. Because they've got someone in Houston using the Houston name and calling things a Houston Cubing Group, and really just ruining the whole Houston credibility.


----------



## ajmorgan25 (Mar 19, 2009)

I enjoyed reading every single one of Tyson's posts in this thread.


----------



## Tyson (Mar 19, 2009)

Oh, well... I'm sorry. Please help me enable mathematical.

Huh? I don't make sense? http://www.cubegeek.net/hca.html


----------



## ajmorgan25 (Mar 19, 2009)

Tyson said:


> Oh, well... I'm sorry. Please help me enable mathematical.
> 
> Huh? I don't make sense? http://www.cubegeek.net/hca.html



Don't be sorry. I thought they were entertaining.


----------



## dougreed (Mar 19, 2009)

Tyson said:


> _I would probably recommend some competent Houston cubers get together and form a group. Because they've got someone in Houston using the Houston name and calling things a Houston Cubing Group, and really just ruining the whole Houston credibility._


_

"You last visited: 05-01-2008 at 05:13 AM"

I dug up my account specifically to reply to this thread. I think there's a lot of untapped potential for Houston to be a speedcubing hub, but if there are more of last year's fiascos I don't think people will be willing to travel there to compete. 

One thought: maybe Texas Speedcubing Club (based in Austin) can host a Houston competition this summer? I'd be more than happy to show up and help._


----------



## Rubikgenius (Mar 19, 2009)

So I can never organize a Houston Competition.... I am depressed 


Tyson, please give me another chance, I will prove myself after organizing a good competition in Houston.

Our competition was not a disaster, whoever told you that is crazy. It was a great start for future houston comps. I feel that I am competent and mature enough to handle the competition organzing by myself. So please let me do this, you won't regret it.


----------



## Rubikgenius (Mar 19, 2009)

Excuse me? Don't use that language with me. I am not tryin to **** you off. You are getting pissed off by yourself.


----------



## Tyson (Mar 19, 2009)

Make that 2045. You fail.


----------



## Rubikgenius (Mar 19, 2009)

I am sorry Please forgive me


----------



## not_kevin (Mar 19, 2009)

Tyson said:


> Why don't you shut the hell up and stop posting on this forum? Actions speak louder than words.
> 
> If you don't make another post until January 1, 2032, I'll consider it.





Rubikgenius said:


> I am sorry Please forgive me



Why do you keep going?


----------



## blade740 (Mar 19, 2009)

He told you not to post and you post asking for an apology?

>_>
<_<


----------



## IamWEB (Mar 19, 2009)

Well this surely has been an interesting evening.


----------



## qqwref (Mar 19, 2009)

Why don't you try to research how to set up a competition better, instead of making an effort to anger the person who will basically make the call as to whether you can ever hold an official competition?


----------



## Rubikgenius (Mar 19, 2009)

I told you i am trying really hard not to make Tyson mad.


Ok I take your advice.


----------



## Tyson (Mar 19, 2009)

Apparently, I need to 'chill.'

_Tyson,

Please just chill out. I believe that I am a competent Houston cuber, and have all the experience needed to run an official competition. Just let me do this, please I beg of you. You can ask Doug Reed and Sapan Upadhyay.

-Aditya Dargan_

Honestly, just go to Hell, 48169.


----------



## not_kevin (Mar 19, 2009)

Rubikgenius said:


> I told you i am trying really hard not to make Tyson mad.
> 
> 
> Ok I take your advice.



Apparently you won't take Tyson's, 'tho?


----------



## Rubikgenius (Mar 19, 2009)

All right I will


----------



## AvGalen (Mar 21, 2009)

I agree with Tyson about the inability of Rubikgenius to run a succesful WCA tournament.

But telling people to "just go to Hell" (even the Michigan one) isn't exactly what I consider


> 6. Last but not least: Try to contibute to a nice ambiance on the forum.



Rubikgenius: Why don't you search this forum and the WCA-site for information about organising a tournament? I would recommend that you organise an unofficial tournament, videotape that and then send that video, a plan of improvement and a general competition plan to Tyson.


----------

